# EasyTune6



## Gables

Hi everyone, I am a complete novice when it comes to overclocking. I have a 6 core Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H and I have installed EasyTune6.
Firstly, when I go to the Tuner Tab and press the Easy Boost button, the process never completes, the bargraph goes from left to right and then repeats over and over, to proceed, I have to press the Cancel button, is this normal? When it has cycled through at least once, am I supposed to then press Save?
Secondly, on the help screen, it shows a Quick Boost button on the Tuner Tab, the tab has a default and 3 pre programmed boost buttons, the Quick Boost button is missing on my version, is that of any significance? 
All assistance appreciated.
David


----------



## allant

Hi, Open Smart 6 it has the options to overclock.
Just click on "smart quick boost" then a new screen opens.
Then click on "Faster Turbo Twin Turbo" and it does it automatically
Hope this helps


----------



## Gables

Thanx but the latest version does not have a Smart Quick Boost button, pic attached.
Is there anyone out there who has managed to work out how to use the latest version please?


----------



## gcavan

On the Tuner tab, Click Advanced to allow adjustment of memory and PCI-e speeds and multiplier. Drag the sliders or click on the arrows to raise/lower.

Same with Graphics. On the Smart tab, you can adjust your preferred minimum and maximum CPU temps and corresponding CPU fan speed. I've never gotten the Intelligent Accelerator to work.

On the monitor tab, drag the sliders to set your alarm points.


----------



## linderman

did you download the latest version of easy tune which can be found on the gigabyte website/ support/ downloads for your board model ?


----------



## Gables

Thanx Tech Team,
Yes I am using the latest version and I had discovered the Advanced settings but because I am a complete novice at overclocking, I was hoping to avoid manual settings, thats what EasyTune6 is supposed to do.
Even Gigabyte are avoiding the issue, they have issued a support ticket but are not issuing a reply.
Guess that I will have to bite the bullet and learn how to do the setting manually.
Thanx again
David


----------



## linderman

dont throw in the towel so easily


heat up some popcorn & enjoy

YouTube - how to use easy tune 6


----------

